# Networking



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am considering running an ethernet cable from my router to an xbox 360, blu ray player and in the future a networking receiver. What kind of box do I need to connect the cable from the router to so I can connect more than one component(hub, bridge, etc)?


RIP UGA VIII


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You need a switch. A hub and bridge are what we in networking call "dumb devices" because they can not be programmed. Hubs and bridges also share the backplane as opposed to switches.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Beat me to it  Definitely need a switch. Terminating cables isn't as complicated as most people think. Its all color coded, just make sure your stripping point is REALLY close to the termination point. 1/4" away is the max I'd recommended for signal integrity. It'll work with a longer strip but the way you get the higher speeds is with the twist ratio of the copper. Need to keep it tightly wound as long as possible 

A simple switch from Netgear or a company like that would be fine. Something like the GS108T which is a gigabit 8 port smart switch: http://www.netgear.com/business/products/switches/smart-switches/GS108T.aspx

Scott


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> You need a switch. A hub and bridge are what we in networking call "dumb devices" because they can not be programmed. Hubs and bridges also share the backplane as opposed to switches.





skeeter99 said:


> Beat me to it  Definitely need a switch. Terminating cables isn't as complicated as most people think. Its all color coded, just make sure your stripping point is REALLY close to the termination point. 1/4" away is the max I'd recommended for signal integrity. It'll work with a longer strip but the way you get the higher speeds is with the twist ratio of the copper. Need to keep it tightly wound as long as possible
> 
> A simple switch from Netgear or a company like that would be fine. Something like the GS108T which is a gigabit 8 port smart switch: http://www.netgear.com/business/products/switches/smart-switches/GS108T.aspx
> 
> Scott


Thanks guys.

This should be enough to meet my needs, and budget.

http://www.netgear.com/business/products/switches/unmanaged-desktop-switches/FS105.aspx

I have a 35 ft ethernet cable from gamestop. I will use that if I go through with this.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks perfect.

Keep in mind that you can get patch cables for DIRT CHEAP online... compared to the $10/20/30 that you pay in store.

I've seen patch cables in stores for 10 times the price of what I've paid for them.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Also avoid short bends or kinks in your cable and be careful with routing it near sources of noise that are not well shielded, such as dimmers, motors, flourescent fixtures, etc.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Looks perfect.
> 
> Keep in mind that you can get patch cables for DIRT CHEAP online... compared to the $10/20/30 that you pay in store.
> 
> I've seen patch cables in stores for 10 times the price of what I've paid for them.


I have seen them pretty cheap on monoprice. I bought the Gamestop one when I had a gift card from there. I needed a longer cable to update my blu ray players.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

They're also VERY easy to make if you have access to cable/mod plugs. Of course, you need the tool too. I make all my own patch cords so I can get the exact length I want


----------

